# Too cold to shingle



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have shingled in 10 below. Looks good for a 15 year old roof.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Granted it's harder in cold temps, but if installed correctly the cold temps don't matter. The hot temps are what is hard on shingles. Between 30 and 60 degrees is usually best, but roof temps are usually much different than actual air temps.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

i forgot to mention, the wind chill on the 10 below roof was at -30. must be the reason I don't do roofs anymore.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have installed roofs when it was 8*.,it is not fun but it was a success.Most problems with roof installations in the brutal cold is due to the installer and not necessarily that of the material.

Slamming bundles down causes them to crack and break.Throwing single shingles also cause damage to corners and other parts of the shingles.Improper air pressure regulation causes blow through.

The shingles are not the only component that requires special handling in cold temperatures,vents,pipe flashing,RidgeVents,vinyl soffit,siding/J channels require special care too.

As always it is up to the installer to know how to install roof systems depending on season.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

The problem isn't necessarily the shingles, it's the ability to install them that can cause problems in my opinion. When it's cold you aren't nearly as productive, cutting shingles is a bear, & it can be downright frustrating not to mention, dangerous.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

All manufacturers post a minimal temp- on their websites and they can and will deny your warranty if the shingles show installation damage due to cold weather/warm weather installs.

So the real question is, can your roofer install them properly in a cold temp situation.


----------

